# Got P.O.'s about missing/broke tools, so I ordered a bunch of new ones.



## JustPlainJeff (Aug 26, 2021)

When we moved from our house in IL to the new one in MI, I was going through all the stuff in my shop to see what I wanted to keep, and what I wanted to get rid of. So, I'm boxing up some of my wrenches, impact sockets etc...I notice quite a few missing, and nothing makes me as crazy as a set of tools with one or two missing. It makes my OCD go nuts. So, I threw away a bunch of stuff, and ordered theses. Not "tool truck" quality by any means, but good enough for the crap I do around my house/shop. 52 combination wrenches, 32 ratcheting wrenches, a set of 55 impact sockets and impact tools, and the biggest torque monster that Milwaukee sells for 1/2" impacts. The impact was the only real "quality" tool that I got, and I like it a lot.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 26, 2021)

Haven't lost a tool till I had kids. Drives me up a wall when ones missing. Normally they pop back up in the oddest places. Can't say I buy expensive tools any more either. Longest missing that I know of was a 12mm gear wrench. Was using it on a mower, sat it down and boom. Gone. Here my daughter grabbed it and stuck it down the handle of the jack. Didn't find it till I took the handle off to toss the jack in the expedition to go save a friend. Plop out it came. I was furious, then found it quite funny. Darn kids. Cheers on your new tools.


----------



## JustPlainJeff (Aug 26, 2021)

sean donato said:


> Haven't lost a tool till I had kids. Drives me up a wall when ones missing. Normally they pop back up in the oddest places. Can't say I buy expensive tools any more either. Longest missing that I know of was a 12mm gear wrench. Was using it on a mower, sat it down and boom. Gone. Here my daughter grabbed it and stuck it down the handle of the jack. Didn't find it till I took the handle off to toss the jack in the expedition to go save a friend. Plop out it came. I was furious, then found it quite funny. Darn kids. Cheers on your new tools.


Ya, I can definitely understand that when you've got kids. That and them never closing cabinet/cupboard doors! I don't have any kids, but I've got a wife! I'll tell you, we've had more damn arguments about her using my stuff without asking, and not putting it back, or putting it in the wrong place when she does attempt to put it back. LOL. And the cupboard doors thing I observed whenever my nieces/nephews are here. They'll go through every cupboard in the kitchen looking for whatever to eat, and then when I walk in the kitchen, every single door is wide open! I'll never understand it.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 26, 2021)

I've still got the tools I bought years ago: USA Craftsman, Snap ON, S-K. Buy quality and buy once.

I try to take care of them and put them all away after each use, clean.

If I loose part of a set, there is a local guy that just deals in used tools, he's got a barn full of hand and power tools. I can go there and usually get a quality used USA made replacement.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 27, 2021)

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, I can definitely understand that when you've got kids. That and them never closing cabinet/cupboard doors! I don't have any kids, but I've got a wife! I'll tell you, we've had more damn arguments about her using my stuff without asking, and not putting it back, or putting it in the wrong place when she does attempt to put it back. LOL. And the cupboard doors thing I observed whenever my nieces/nephews are here. They'll go through every cupboard in the kitchen looking for whatever to eat, and then when I walk in the kitchen, every single door is wide open! I'll never understand it.


Yep, have the door hanging open problem too. Lol.


----------



## cookies (Aug 27, 2021)

Beware, that impact breaks battery packs. I love mine but damn it is hell on the battery cases and really benefits in performance from the ho batteries. Have yet to find a nut or bolt on a truck or car it will not remove easily.


----------



## blades (Aug 30, 2021)

battery inpacts are handy- too dang pricey- i have air impacts that are 40 years old and still work fine -along with compressors. bobbled a 8mm- 1/4" drive socket,changing batteries, last week it is somewhere in the engine compartment of my diesel truck- never hit the ground. no metal klink sound either just that thunk of bouncing off non metalic surface. Last socket I lost, temporarily, I could see it but it took almost 2 hours to get to it.


----------



## JustPlainJeff (Aug 30, 2021)

blades said:


> battery inpacts are handy- too dang pricey- i have air impacts that are 40 years old and still work fine -along with compressors. bobbled a 8mm- 1/4" drive socket,changing batteries, last week it is somewhere in the engine compartment of my diesel truck- never hit the ground. no metal klink sound either just that thunk of bouncing off non metalic surface. Last socket I lost, temporarily, I could see it but it took almost 2 hours to get to it.


A pneumatic impact doesn't help me when I use them to change tires on my trucks and trailers on the road. A four way just doesn't fit my hands anymore!  That's the primary reason for the cordless impact. Also after being a carpenter for 22 years and dragging 50' of air hose around all the time with a nail gun, I'm just "over" that.


----------



## blades (Sep 1, 2021)

I understand the attraction - I have an old style 12v impact I keep in the truck ( hooks to truck battery and long extension cord for it) Just seems for me every time I grap a batter unit dang thing is almost out of charge. guess they do not like ittig around doing nothing. Lithiums are better but those prices- ouch!


----------



## sean donato (Sep 1, 2021)

My cousin has the big millwalkee 1/2" impact and the 3/8" version. They get used everyday and he's not easy on them. They both work great, the 1/2" is impressive, and nearly keeps up with my 1/2" composite IR air impact. Actually for the bare tool the millwalkee isn't anymore expensive then what I paid for my air impact. It's bulk with a decent battery is what get to me, but the air hose isn't much better either. The 3/8" gun has no where near the power if a decent 3/8 air impact. It's good, but if you used air and electric interchangeably the air still has a good margin over the electric version. Biggest reason I haven't umbrage the millwalkee tools is I'm already deeply rooted with dewalt, and I'd hate to get another battery platform and need to buy everything again. If I didn't have anything battery powered I'd go the millwalkee rout without question. They are about your best bang for your buck.


----------



## JustPlainJeff (Sep 1, 2021)

sean donato said:


> Biggest reason I haven't umbrage the millwalkee tools is I'm already deeply rooted with dewalt, and I'd hate to get another battery platform and need to buy everything again. If I didn't have anything battery powered I'd go the millwalkee rout without question. They are about your best bang for your buck.


I know what you mean. I've got a good sized Makita set myself. It's served me pretty well, and didn't want to have to swap all of the tools over. But, Makita didn't offer anything in the Milwaukee 1/2" class, so I decided to get the one Milwaukee cordless tool by itself. So far, I like it. I may end up swapping all of my stuff over, and getting one of those large Milwaukee tool sets available at Home Depot (as much as I hate big box stores, I don't see the kits of the same size offered anywhere else)


----------

